

Sea Water Antenna System  - geuis
http://www.public.navy.mil/spawar/Pacific/TechTransfer/ProductsServices/Pages/SeaWaterAntennaSystem.aspx

======
MindTwister
But what about high winds, wont the water jet fall apart

------
aklofas
Yay for old news!

